# Not claiming points for work experience - 189



## stonewash (May 24, 2016)

Hi,

Thanks for this very helpful forum.

I've been going through the EOI requirements, and I wanted to confirm a matter regarding work experience. Even though I have considerable work experience, yet I would not like to claim any points for it. I already have 65 points without it, and I want to escape the hassle of getting letters from my previous employers and then dealing with verification calls.

So I just wanted to make sure whether there is a possiblity of submitting EOI and then the 189 visa application without claiming any work experiences? Is it OK not to upload any work related documents after submitting the application and only to submit requisite paperwork for the 65 claimed points?

Many thanks.


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

stonewash said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for this very helpful forum.
> 
> ...


Yes you can do this without work experience documents. For assessment of your anzsco from assessment authority work experience is required in some cases.


----------



## stonewash (May 24, 2016)

Thanks for the confirmation. My assessment is already underway and it doesn't require any work experiences as well. 

So I guess no need to collect the pay slips, tax statements, and appointment letters then...


----------



## expatlucent (Sep 20, 2016)

hello to everyone who seeks a way to a better life, this is my first post here.

first of all, dear stonewash, did you obtain the australian PR visa? if you did, congrats!!!

I have more than 3 years of experience in software development, however, there is no way I can get official documents that state my job duties... I have the documents that show my job title and dates that I've worked, but AFAIK this is not sufficent.

just like stonewash, I want to escape the hassle of asking for letters from my previous employers and then dealing with verification... so I want to go for 189 with no experience... lets assume that I have 60 points, without the experience points...

here are my questions:

*1.* Are there two levels of assesments? first, in my case, Australian Computer Society (ACS).... and second, when I'm in interview for PR visa, does australian government checks my documents, again?

*2.* lets say that I only send my bachelors degree / transcirpt to ACS... Is that enough to be assessed as skilled worker? Is it enough for visa application? (I have major in computer engineering)

*3.* How can I know that if work experience is required or not for a specific job title? Is there a website that clearly states this information? Any help is appreciated... I just don't want to waste my money and get rejected at the end because of this.

*4.* Has anyone, including stonewash, obtained 189 without experience? Are you asked for ANY kind of experience related documents, in any stage of the procedure? May I kindly ask you to tell us about how you managed 

*5.* As I said, I have official documents that show my job title (software developer) and dates I've worked between BUT DO NOT say anything about my duties. May these be asked or needed or help me in someway?

Thanks and good luck to everyone :fingerscrossed:


----------



## expatlucent (Sep 20, 2016)

I guess my questions were too complicated


----------



## vthomas (Oct 2, 2014)

expatlucent said:


> I guess my questions were too complicated


I too feel so 
Visit below link to get an overview about the complete process. Hope it helps..

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ian-skilled-independent-189-visa-my-view.html


----------



## stonewash (May 24, 2016)

Sorry for the delay in getting back. Yes, I did get the Visa without claiming any points for work experience so I guess this is certainly an option worth considering.

I'll try to answer any questions as best as I can:

1. Once the respective agency verifies the degrees, that essentially settles the matter for DIBP. But for those who claim work experience as well, then of course there are further checks.

2. You will have to check that with ACS. They generally ask for both transcript and degree, and in addition course outlines/research thesis/supervised work, as the case may be. My area is not Computer Science, so I can't give specific advice on that front.

3. If ACS is your concerned body, they will explicitly mention what type of documents are required; whether there are other credentials required or not. This forum has abundant queries on this topic since there are plenty of ACS related immigrants. So do an intelligent search of key words here and you'll surely find your answer.

4. No work docs were asked from my end since I didn't claim points. [Actually nothing was asked of me since I fortunately got a direct grant]. That being said, I had in any case uploaded all my appointment letters. There are plenty of sections on forms 80 and 1221 where your entire work history goes. So, you DO have to honestly mention at some stage in the entire process what you have been up to in terms of work history. This is even if you aren't claiming any points. (But there is no verification of this info - unless something seems obviously dubious or incorrect).

5. None of these would be asked if you don't claim points for work experience. 

Good luck!




expatlucent said:


> hello to everyone who seeks a way to a better life, this is my first post here.
> 
> first of all, dear stonewash, did you obtain the australian PR visa? if you did, congrats!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## expatlucent (Sep 20, 2016)

stonewash thanks for your reply!

I've contacted with ACS and according to ACS - summary of criteria, I have ITC Major (closely related) and I must have 2 years relevant work experience.

As a result, although I have 60+ points, I am not suitable for 189. 

As I understand it, anyone without an Australian Bachelor Degree, anyone who completed university education out of AUS, must have and prove with documents that they have at least 2 years of experience for these occupations:

261111 - ICT Business Analysts
261112 - Systems Analysts
261311 - Analyst Programmer
261312 - Developer Programmer
261313 - Software Engineer
263111 - Computer Network and Systems Engineer


****This may not be the case for other occupations. You must contact your assessing authority****


----------



## Saud131 (Jan 8, 2017)

Hi guys,

Can someone help please. I have 4 years work experience which is positively assessed by Engineers Australia. Is it possible that I mark it as not relevant in the EOI?


----------



## pras07 (Aug 7, 2015)

Saud131 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Can someone help please. I have 4 years work experience which is positively assessed by Engineers Australia. Is it possible that I mark it as not relevant in the EOI?


Yes, during EOI submission you can mark that experience as non-relevant if you are still able to manage min 60 points.


----------



## Saud131 (Jan 8, 2017)

Dear pras07,

Thanks for your reply. Yes I am able to manage 70 points actually. But my EA letter shows the 4 years experience as relevant, Still I can mark them as non relevant in the EOI? Wouldnt that create any problem?



pras07 said:


> Yes, during EOI submission you can mark that experience as non-relevant if you are still able to manage min 60 points.


----------



## pras07 (Aug 7, 2015)

Saud131 said:


> Dear pras07,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. Yes I am able to manage 70 points actually. But my EA letter shows the 4 years experience as relevant, Still I can mark them as non relevant in the EOI? Wouldnt that create any problem?



Yes you can.


----------



## Saud131 (Jan 8, 2017)

Thanks a lot. 



pras07 said:


> Yes you can.


----------



## s.immi (Apr 11, 2017)

Hi

I graduated back in 2008 in Telecommunication Engineering,I worked with a telecom vendor for an year after by graduation (for which i have work experience but no 3rd party documents as my salary was below taxable income),then a six month gap and I enrolled for masters,I completed my masters in 2012,then 2 year gap and from 2014 till 2017 i worked freelance(Again I have poor documentation for this experience),My questions are

1. Will I get a positive skills assessment from EA based on my academic Career episodes?
If Yes,Can I get nominated as Professional Engineer?
2.What are my chances if I get assessment as a Engineering Technologist and how much points would i need in that case to get an invite?.
3.Can I apply solely on the basis of my IELTS (If I improve to 8 each band) my education , and my age ?

I am 30 ,I have L 9 R 8 W 8 S7,BS and MS.

any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Saud131 (Jan 8, 2017)

Please see the replies below in red:




s.immi said:


> Hi
> 
> I graduated back in 2008 in Telecommunication Engineering,I worked with a telecom vendor for an year after by graduation (for which i have work experience but no 3rd party documents as my salary was below taxable income),then a six month gap and I enrolled for masters,I completed my masters in 2012,then 2 year gap and from 2014 till 2017 i worked freelance(Again I have poor documentation for this experience),My questions are
> 
> ...


----------



## ksan (Aug 13, 2017)

Need advice..i hv received invitation for Mechanical Engineer bt in my eoi under experience i have shown 2 years and have marked it relevant.. since i am not claiming points but because i marked it relevant..do i hv to submit all documengmts? Did i do a mistake by marking it relevant and not irrelevant...


----------



## Shailz (Aug 3, 2016)

Saud131 said:


> Dear pras07,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. Yes I am able to manage 70 points actually. But my EA letter shows the 4 years experience as relevant, Still I can mark them as non relevant in the EOI? Wouldnt that create any problem?


That wont create any problem. But, still you should have a valid reason for not claiming. i also under claimed by experience by marking one company's experience as irrelevant, although i had positive assessment for that. Although, i was not asked any questions but still you should be prepared, in case they ask.


----------



## asok (Dec 12, 2017)

ksan said:


> Need advice..i hv received invitation for Mechanical Engineer bt in my eoi under experience i have shown 2 years and have marked it relevant.. since i am not claiming points but because i marked it relevant..do i hv to submit all documengmts? Did i do a mistake by marking it relevant and not irrelevant...


I'm also in the same situation as Ksan. Could someone advice ?


----------



## Fanta1 (Dec 19, 2018)

ksan said:


> Need advice..i hv received invitation for Mechanical Engineer bt in my eoi under experience i have shown 2 years and have marked it relevant.. since i am not claiming points but because i marked it relevant..do i hv to submit all documengmts? Did i do a mistake by marking it relevant and not irrelevant...


I am facing the same problem. Can anyone please advise on this?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ksan said:


> Need advice..i hv received invitation for Mechanical Engineer bt in my eoi under experience i have shown 2 years and have marked it relevant.. since i am not claiming points but because i marked it relevant..do i hv to submit all documengmts? Did i do a mistake by marking it relevant and not irrelevant...


Once you have marked an experience as RELEVANT, you have to submit the evidence for the same
It’s immaterial whether you got any points or not for the same
Whether it was a mistake or not, you don’t need any one else to tell you that

Cheers


----------



## Fanta1 (Dec 19, 2018)

NB said:


> Once you have marked an experience as RELEVANT, you have to submit the evidence for the same
> 
> It’s immaterial whether you got any points or not for the same
> 
> ...




Thanks for clarifying. I am now contacting the former employer for a reference letter. Not sure how will it go.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

Hi guys need some info iam graduated as MBA and working as test analyst and BA. If i apply for ACS wht can i except how many years are they going to deduct and can i claim 15 points for my MBA degree please help me out


----------

